# Could Be Slim Pic'ns



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

From every thing I've read this winter it sounds like the RV industry is really picking up. I'm incline to believe it for one reason, we set down to reserve some campsites for the 2016 camping season and a lot of places are getting booked up. We have reserved 6 trips so far and not all were our favorite spots. Ya mite want to start booking if you haven't yet. I guess an open field with direct sun for 16 hrs. a day next to a string of port-o-potties could be a "party".


----------

